
More lessons learned from building machine learning systems - gagzilla
http://www.slideshare.net/xamat/10-more-lessons-learned-from-building-machine-learning-systems
======
Animats
Slideshare FAIL on Firefox:

    
    
        SecurityError: The operation is insecure. combined_experiments.js:1:0
        SecurityError: The operation is insecure. combined_player_presentation_init.js:1:0
        GET 
        https://www.linkedin.com/uas/oauth2/authorization [HTTP/1.1 302 Found 183ms]
        TypeError: this._init is not a function combined_player_presentation_init.js:1:4469
        Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at http://public.slidesharecdn.com/fonts/fontawesome-webfont.woff2?97493d3f11. (Reason: CORS header 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' missing). <unknown>
        downloadable font: download failed (font-family: "FontAwesome" style:normal weight:normal stretch:normal src index:1): bad URI or cross-site access not allowed source: http://public.slidesharecdn.com/fonts/fontawesome-webfont.woff2?97493d3f11 app_critical.css:4:14
    

Firefox goes into a loop loading the first slide over and over.

------
singold
Video of the talk [https://m.youtube.com/watch?index=8&list=PLrbAIdPI69Pgvh-
iqK...](https://m.youtube.com/watch?index=8&list=PLrbAIdPI69Pgvh-
iqKt_h0hQVureyddn4&v=7VoiIQzrDs0)

~~~
mrdrozdov
Thanks. Did not realize this is from MLConf last week.

------
mrdrozdov
Two Questions:

1\. What are the tools used on slide 37?

2\. What was the example of "The Master Algorithm" used to explain in slide
22?

------
peterhadlaw
Show HN: Machine learning to build machine learning.

------
haddr
Is there any video of this talk?

------
orasis
I appreciated the insight about using implicit feedback vs explicit feedback.

